# what am I? XNFX



## Doomjr (Jul 26, 2010)

seriously i don't know what i am anymore now that am lost, i remember that i was an infp but now i feel sad that my friend that i look up to like a chick i like and now am even on the E /I and the J/P. what do i do i don't know who to relate to any more it's like i was happy then all of a sudden am lost confused nowing that the inevitable is coming, i need help knowing what type i am again. please help ask me questions!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

What makes you sure that you are a NF? :happy:


----------



## Doomjr (Jul 26, 2010)

am to lazy to explain it, and i know that i get energy from being alone so i might be going though one of my infp moods again, so sorry for posting this, i was a bit lost on my part. but i know am an infp


----------

